#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Masters Degree in Australia - Courses, Fee Structure, Eligibility, Accomodation,

## nitika.arora

Although Australia has been in the news for racist upheavals, it has not ceased to become a hotspot for higher education among international students all over the world, especially Asians. With numerous options in all academic fields, this country offers an array of Master's Degree programs that equips students for further research and brighter job prospects. With flexible programs in full time, part time and even distant learning courses, foreign students get variety of choices in terms of disciplines and programs offered. Australia is also known to provide many scholarships for academically deserving candidates. Most universities in the country providing Master's programs in Australia allows them to finish their higher studies according to their own working style, students also have the choice of opting for coursework, research or coursework combined with research. If you are planning to study in Australia for a Master's Degree, then here are a few details that could be of help. 

Postgraduate Programs In Australia

*Structure*

According to the Australian structure of higher education, undergraduate courses are called Bachelor's Degrees and postgraduate studies include a Master's, Doctorate, Graduate Diploma and Graduate Certificates. For the completion of a typical Master's Degree, it can take one to two and a half years.
There are three types: by coursework, by research and by a combination of the two. Coursework comprises of classroom lectures, assignments, projects and written examinations. Research involves a research project and a written thesis. Together, coursework and research are included in the program. Most academic years in Australia begin in February until June and then the second semester starts in July and ends in November.

*Fees*
The fees for international students are slightly higher than for the natives. The amount depends on the course and university. Approximately, the fees can range between AUD 2000 and AUD 30,000. 

*Requirements And Eligibility*

To apply for a Master's Degree, it is mandatory to have successfully finished a Bachelor's Degree in relevant subjects.

On a 4.0 scale of Grade Point Average (GPA), universities in Australia can ask for scores of 2.5 to 3.0 from previous academic achievements. However there certain are universities that do not have this kind of admission criteria.

For business programs, some of the top institutions for MBA demand a GMAT score while others do not. In any case, it is an added advantage to have completed this examination with good results.

ToEFL and IELTS scores are required by almost all Australian universities showing a proof of proficiency in the English Language.

The Australian Government had made it compulsory that all international students must register for the overseas Student Health Cover.

Accommodation

There are numerous options for accommodation in Australia. Some of them are:

*Home-stay:* This also known as farm stay where students are allotted a certain family that provides them with food and shelter. These can be single or shared rooms as per convenience and budget. It may cost between AUD 150 and 200 per week.

*Private Boarding:* This similar to the above, but here students arrange and negotiate for the prices themselves.

*Hostels:* There are a number of organizations that run hostels in Australia. They have inbuilt kitchen facilities and can cost AUD 80 to AUD 120 per week.

*Shared and Rental Accommodations:* These housing facilities may cost from AUD 70 to AUD 150 per week.

*University Apartments and Residence Halls:* They may range from AUD 130 to AUD 250 per week.

*Courses*
These are a list of courses that are offered in Australian universities:

Art and ArchitectureBiological and Life SciencesBusiness and MBAComputers and TechnologyDatabase Design and ManagementDoctor of Information TechnologyEducation and TeachingEngineeringHealthcare and Public HealthHumanities and CulturesInformation Systems SecurityLaw and Criminal JusticeManagement (Information Technology)MBAMobile Applications DevelopmentNetworking and Systems  AdministrationNursing and MedicinePhysical and Earth SciencesProfessional SalesProject ManagementPublic Affairs and PolicySocial and Behavioral SciencesSystems Development





  Similar Threads: Thinking of getting a reliable Degree from Australia Study Masters in Australia  - Study Masters in Sydeny Australia Masters in Australia - Masters in IT from Australia - Masters In MBA from Australia Masters Degree in Australia - Masters Australia - Masters Degree in Australia Courses in australia for international students - Courses in Australia

----------

